# Audi Teases SecondTT-Based Shooting Brake Style Concept with 4-Doors ahead of Beijing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Design released a few images this morning set to tease the upcoming Beijing Motor Show concept. Quite obviously, it's a 4-door TT and it's conceptualized here as a crossover sort of thing. Check out more pics and details here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...door-tt-based-shooting-brake-concept-beijing/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Compare to this skets the real concept looks deadly boring IMHO.
Audi really lost it design wise. 
The new TT range is really dissapointing.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

R5T said:


> Compare to this skets the real concept looks deadly boring IMHO.
> Audi really lost it design wise.
> The new TT range is really dissapointing.


Every time this guy posts something I think of this:


----------

